# Bent knuckle thumb or straight thumb on pouch?



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi, Guys & Gals,

I'm wondering how many of you shoot with a straight thumb as opposed (opposing thumbs?) to a bent knuckle thumb, and if the bent knuckle thumbers wish they could straighten their thumb but perhaps the band is too powerful for them and they simply can't straighten their thumb without losing the pouch grip

and haven't figured out to try a less powerful band? :werd: :screwy:

WTH??? Yes, that's an incredibly long run-on sentence, but I'm not activating the word-meter, so you won't have to pay for it.

Okay, rubbernuts, let's simplify it - what say you about your pouch-holding thumbs?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Not implying this is the correct way, but due to aging this is most comfortable for me.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I try to keep my thumb straight.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Always straight pouch thumb for me.


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Straight! I can only imagine the damage I would do it I bent my thumb! :imslow:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

straight thumb for me THWACK!

Volp


----------

